# Ready to burst



## danbob6 (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 19, 2019)

Nice! Is that a milkweed bloom?


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Actually it's elephant garlic.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 19, 2019)

Nice one........


----------

